# Dimarzio Ionizer...there's your 8 string single



## TheOrangeChannel (Dec 6, 2012)

Dipped past the Dimarzio site and they updated the 8 page with Tosin's new Ionizer bridge, sc, and neck pups...interesting. Still no PAF8 on the site though... 8-String | DiMarzio

I should add whilst not a fanboy, these might a cool option for an RG8 purchase as I love HSH setups...


----------



## Underworld (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow. That's cool to have more options!


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm a fan of those bigger pole pieces on these, gravity storms, dominions etc. there's also a new 6 hb in there too...Steve Lukathe's Transition.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 6, 2012)

I love tosin's play style and all...but his tone is really shitty. If these make you sound like him...do not want.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 6, 2012)

A h-s-s would be awesome for a 8 string, i may skip getting a 7 string just to do that.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 6, 2012)

I was nagging Steve at NAMM about an 8-string single coil. I'm so glad these are out! Set coming my way, that's for sure!


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 6, 2012)

Damn, these come with sooo many color options! Even with rosewood bobbins. Now I need to convince DiMarzio to make me a D Activator 8 with those rosewood bobbins.

//EDIT: They updated the color options and they are now the exact same as for the DA8.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2012)

If someone is good with a router and can make a pickguard, anyone up for an H-S-S Ibanez RG8?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Dec 6, 2012)

These look like they have a similar EQ curve to the BKP Warpig, which was frontrunner for lace replacement in my Strandberg Boden. So yeah, I'll definately be picking these up this afternoon, will report back with findings soon!

EDIT: As soon as I find a place that actually sells them


----------



## obZenity (Dec 6, 2012)

I walked into work today and my fellow 8 string coworker mentioned DiMarzio put out these new pickups. Apparently they're the ones in Tosin's new LACS RG. Anyone heard anything about these? I'm still pretty sold on the 808x's but this sparked my interest as I'm more of a passive pickup person.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 6, 2012)

I care more about those humbuckers, someone has to make clips comparing them to the D Activators!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 6, 2012)

Patience, Kitten. Patience.


----------



## Rook (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm sorry my face just collapsed and I shat myself.

What was that?


----------



## obZenity (Dec 6, 2012)

They're a passive bridge, mid position single, and neck 8 string pick up model. Apparently its what Tosin has in that RG he just got. 

8-String | DiMarzio


----------



## Webmaestro (Dec 6, 2012)

Similar thread was started on this: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...rzio-ionizer-theres-your-8-string-single.html


----------



## Rook (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh shit they're on the website!

The PAFs aren't even up!!!

Fuck me, I'm getting an HSH 8 finally, I'm gunna UV the shit out of an unsuspecting 2228

Bridge just looks like a less trebly DA8 with a tiny bit less output :/

Interestingly it mentions Tosin by name in the blurb, I wonder if Misha's 'I've been talking to Steve Blucher about a pickup' will ever come to anything? He seems to be all BKP for now.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 6, 2012)

shitsøn;3302664 said:


> Damn, these come with sooo many color options! Even with rosewood bobbins. Now I need to convince DiMarzio to make me a D Activator 8 with those rosewood bobbins.
> 
> //EDIT: They updated the color options and they are now the exact same as for the DA8.



ROSEWOOD bobbins on DA8's?

DO WANT.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Dec 6, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> I care more about those humbuckers, someone has to make clips comparing them to the D Activators!


 
Will do, have DA8s in my Rico, and these fit exactly what I was looking for in the lighter, brighter Boden 8. Now, where the hell can I get some!


----------



## celticelk (Dec 6, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> ROSEWOOD bobbins on DA8's?
> 
> DO WANT.



Other way around - the Ionizer options were reduced to the ones already available for the DA8. No rosewood for you. (Maybe custom shop?)


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 6, 2012)

Rook said:


> Oh shit they're on the website!
> 
> The PAFs aren't even up!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah just from looking at the specs its very similar to the DA8 so it must be Tosin's take/modifications on them.

You talking about the custom dimarzio set he has in his Rico?


----------



## Dickicker (Dec 6, 2012)

Something bothers me about this. Not quite sure what it is though.


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 6, 2012)

Mr Ibanez : I 'd like to have an Ioniverse for Christmas, please. Thank you


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 6, 2012)

brb routing a middle pup route on my guitar.


----------



## Whammy (Dec 6, 2012)

There's me waiting for DiMarzio to release a Non-Blaze 7-string single coil and they release this awesome looking 8-string single coil when I don't play an 8 

An great addition nonetheless for 8-string users. The neck pickup looks really interesting.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 6, 2012)

Dammit, right after I buy a set of D-Activators. Now I have to think about getting a custom pickguard cur for HSH and routing that RG8. Think I'll be direct-mounting those DA8s for now and holding off on that pickup.

Odd how scooped the mids are on the middle single. Looks almost like the EQ on a Duncan SSL5...


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 6, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Other way around - the Ionizer options were reduced to the ones already available for the DA8. No rosewood for you. (Maybe custom shop?)



Well shit.
I doubt you can replace bobbins, either.
I'd love to see some non-custom ebony bobbins on pickups, but then the pickups would be 200$ a piece


----------



## Philligan (Dec 6, 2012)

Very interested in these. Now if only there was a production HSH 8 out 

The DA8 is my favourite 8 string pickup I've tried so far, but this sounds like it might be right up my alley. A bit warmer, but still tight.


----------



## Given To Fly (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's my Conspiracy Theory: Ibanez Tosin Abasi Signature 8 String Guitar at 2013 NAMM. See if you can name another guitarist with a signature pickup but no signature guitar.


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 6, 2012)

Given To Fly said:


> Here's my Conspiracy Theory: Ibanez Tosin Abasi Signature 8 String Guitar at 2013 NAMM. See if you can name another guitarist with a signature pickup but no signature guitar.


Considering the Fujigen serialnumber on the back of his new one's headstock, it is very likely.


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 6, 2012)

hahah yeah, was going to say; isn't there currently absolutely NO production 8 string model with a single coil routing? Though I would expect a signature model to have his signature pups in there anyway.


----------



## Whammy (Dec 6, 2012)

Seems odd that DiMarzio released a single coil for 8-string when most 8-strings aren't routed for them (I'm not counting sticking a single coil in a humbucker cavity).
Meanwile 7-string users only have the Blaze single to pick from even though HSH bodies are more common.


----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 6, 2012)

i think it makes sense that they did release an 8-string single as part of the set. I saw AAL a fortnight ago and tosin used the middle single in his new LACS quite a lot, it seems pretty essential for what he was doing. There's also a huge chunk of the 8-string market share serviced by smaller boutique builders who will be able to easily accommodate this pickup into custom builds. And if people want an 8-string SC it will have to be that dimarzio because there are no alternatives. It won't be a huge volume of sales but it's probably a smart move for dimarzio moving into the future


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Dec 6, 2012)

god dammit dimarzio. just as im about to get a new 8 and they release these -_- better get hunting for a set of the bridge and neck of these pups.


----------



## Apatheosis (Dec 6, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I love tosin's play style and all...but his tone is really shitty. If these make you sound like him...do not want.



I'd have to agree with this, sadly. Tosin is an amazing player and composer. But his tone is pretty... average.

Though that middle pickup is tempting, just to experiment with. Can't wait for a Tosin sig...


----------



## MobiusR (Dec 6, 2012)

im getting a single coil... My strat days come back...


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Dec 6, 2012)

If they release a decent Tosin signature, I will nut. I will fuckin NUT.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 6, 2012)

glassmoon0fo said:


> If they release a decent Tosin signature, I will nut. I will fuckin NUT.



Here's hoping anyone can afford it. I'm looking at you, M8M.


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 6, 2012)

I played these on Tosin's strandberg. I liked them, not too high output, sort of a vintage warmth to them but with super tightness as well. I'll definitely be picking a set of these up for a future 8.
-Brent


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 6, 2012)

Awww shit... Game changer...


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Dec 6, 2012)

I have to thank my daughter for her late night feedings for shit like this...haha (new dad syndrome). I'm close to pulling the trigger on a white RG8 that I can shove these into when available. My 2228A is fine the way it is...other than wanting cream zebras in it but that's aesthetic and unnecessary....right? RIGHT? Ha.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 6, 2012)

Wait... I could go H/S on my 8 w/o any routing if I get a pickguard... 

Screw a middle pup...


----------



## Koloss85 (Dec 6, 2012)

but how do the compare to the da8's? I must know. Why can't I be rich so I can have a bunch of 8's with all these different pickups and configurations? I need a better job!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't we all


----------



## tedtan (Dec 6, 2012)

Whammy said:


> Meanwile 7-string users only have the Blaze single to pick from even though HSH bodies are more common.


 
Yeah man, don't hold your breath on a 7-string Dimarzio single coil. I asked Steve for a 7-string traditional single coil (not a stacked humbucker like the Blaze) several times a year or two back and he kept saying there were no plans for one. I doubt that will change unless Vai or someone of his stature ask for one.


----------



## codycarter (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't really like the h-s-h configuration. However I love h-x-s and h-s-s. Problem is, the description of the neck pup is that it sounds like a single coil...soo will I get away with having a h-x-h that sounds like a h-x-s?

I can't wait for all of you guys with money to try these out so I can form an opinion on them


----------



## Underworld (Dec 6, 2012)

I am the only one thinking about using 2 singles as fanned pickups?!


----------



## codycarter (Dec 6, 2012)

Underworld said:


> I am the only one thinking about using 2 singles as fanned pickups?!



Not with that output or scoop


----------



## Underworld (Dec 6, 2012)

codycarter said:


> Not with that output or scoop



Wiring both in series might solve the output problem?! Also loads of people use scooped pickups, just think about the Blaze bridge.


----------



## codycarter (Dec 6, 2012)

Underworld said:


> Wiring both in series might solve the output problem?! Also loads of people use scooped pickups, just think about the Blaze bridge.



Well yeah that could solve the output, but I like basswood and alder guitars, so if I were to scoop out what little mids I have, with a guitar with that much bass..naa not for me. Great idea though!


----------



## Ishan (Dec 7, 2012)

That wouldn't work. for two singles to be humbucking in series, you need one of them reverse wound/reverse polarity.


----------



## Whammy (Dec 7, 2012)

noob_pwn said:


> i think it makes sense that they did release an 8-string single as part of the set. I saw AAL a fortnight ago and tosin used the middle single in his new LACS quite a lot, it seems pretty essential for what he was doing. There's also a huge chunk of the 8-string market share serviced by smaller boutique builders who will be able to easily accommodate this pickup into custom builds. And if people want an 8-string SC it will have to be that dimarzio because there are no alternatives. It won't be a huge volume of sales but it's probably a smart move for dimarzio moving into the future



I didn't actually think of it from the point of view as a "set". Makes more sense like that.
And yeah, getting their foot in the door now before everyone else really does open up the market for them. I have nothing against them releasing the set. It looks like it sounds awesome. Nearly makes me want to get an hsh 8-string.
I would have just assumed that more 7singles would have been released by now.
In my head they would have a greater return from that. They obviously have their reasons so I'm sure I'm wrong.



tedtan said:


> Yeah man, don't hold your breath on a 7-string Dimarzio single coil. I asked Steve for a 7-string traditional single coil (not a stacked humbucker like the Blaze) several times a year or two back and he kept saying there were no plans for one. I doubt that will change unless Vai or someone of his stature ask for one.



Super lame 
Hopefully they'll release a new UV at some stage with new pickups now that the UV777bk is discontinued.


----------



## Underworld (Dec 7, 2012)

Ishan said:


> That wouldn't work. for two singles to be humbucking in series, you need one of them reverse wound/reverse polarity.





Daahhhhh...! But can still be rewinded I guess


----------



## celticelk (Dec 7, 2012)

noob_pwn said:


> And if people want an 8-string SC it will have to be that dimarzio because there are no alternatives.



There are no *off-the-shelf* alternatives. SD built a single-coil bridge 8 for an SS.org member not long ago, and I'm fairly certain that Vintage Vibe would build you a SC 8 if you asked - he advertises 8-string Stringmaster single-coils, which aren't all that far off. No doubt there are other options as well.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Dec 7, 2012)

8 string Lollars are amazing, I'm sure the Dimarzio's will get the job done.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 8, 2012)

My shop has a bunch of these on order, I'll post some clips when we get the first batch in. At least of the bridge and neck models, I don't have an HSH 8


----------



## Thep (Dec 8, 2012)

whats the purpose of the 3 holes on the tabs?


----------



## jsl2h90 (Dec 9, 2012)

So there I was on the Dimarzio page, searching for an alternative to D-Activators just out of curiosity, hoping for a lower output pickup and possibly some info on the ever elusive PAF 8's. Still nothing on those. Fortunately, I noticed Dimarzio is offering a brand new pickup based on Tosin Abasi's feedback which seems to be a tweaked version of the D-Activators. (I'm going off the last time I talked to him at the LA Custom Guitar and Amp show/Axe-Fx Fest in October)

I asked him what pickups he was using since I noticed he changed the white pickups out of his LACS for a black/white set. He said he couldn't go into much detail, only that he likes the D-Activators, but was looking for a pickup with a slightly lower output which would allow for a greater transparency and was having Dimarzio custom-wind him a new set (he mentioned a desire to hear the wood of the guitar). I'm guessing these pickup traits lend themselves to his thumping material among other things.

Pretty cool if you ask me, I may look at getting a set of these. Pardon if there is already a thread open on this subject, but this is the first time I've heard anything about these pickups.


8-String | DiMarzio

EDIT: Fuck. Well glad to see I'm not the only one wondering what's up with those PAF's.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...rzio-ionizer-theres-your-8-string-single.html


----------



## Syriel (Dec 9, 2012)

Saw this posted by Axe Palace on Facebook.

VERY VERY interested that single coil.

Is this officially Tosin's signature pickup in the same way Vai's Blaze and Petrucci's CL/LF is?

Anyways, great to see more options for 8 stringers out there.


----------



## MobiusR (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh my god i just saw the 8 string humbucker pickup.... GETTING THESES ASAP


----------



## Tranquilliser (Dec 9, 2012)

H/S RG8, yes please!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 10, 2012)

Spoke with Tosin a year and a half ago about these, he said he was working with Steve on signature Dimarzio pickups. Glad they're finally out


----------



## ben_hurt (Dec 10, 2012)

yup, totally want the single coil. Can't wait until these come out


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 10, 2012)

Syriel said:


> Saw this posted by Axe Palace on Facebook.
> 
> VERY VERY interested that single coil.
> 
> ...



Yep, our post can be found here if anyone else would like to see it: Timeline Photos | Facebook

I dont know why DiMarzio still doesn't have the PAF8s on their website. We've sold a lot of those and people seem to like them.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 10, 2012)

I think I'm going to put an H-S configuration on my RG8 

I might get these instead of the DA8. I like the stats better (since I'm not a djent player!)


----------



## Khoi (Dec 11, 2012)

zimbloth said:


> Yep, our post can be found here if anyone else would like to see it: Timeline Photos | Facebook
> 
> I dont know why DiMarzio still doesn't have the PAF8s on their website. We've sold a lot of those and people seem to like them.




are you saying that there IS a Tosin Abasi signature model coming?!


----------



## Damo707 (Dec 11, 2012)

Apatheosis said:


> I'd have to agree with this, sadly. Tosin is an amazing player and composer. But his tone is pretty... average.
> 
> Though that middle pickup is tempting, just to experiment with. Can't wait for a Tosin sig...



I saw aal in brisbane last month with btbam. I shit you not btbam had the guitar tone of the night. Not putting down the fractals but the real amps sounded better. Or maybe it's the player haha.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 11, 2012)

Khoi said:


> are you saying that there IS a Tosin Abasi signature model coming?!



I'm not affiliated with Ibanez at all, so I don't know. But one would have to think there's some new 8-string model coming out thats HSH, otherwise whats the point of all this? Very few people order custom shop 8 out there.



Damo707 said:


> I saw aal in brisbane last month with btbam. I shit you not btbam had the guitar tone of the night. Not putting down the fractals but the real amps sounded better. Or maybe it's the player haha.



I own an Axe-FX and love it for studio work, but yes many of us prefer using 'real amps' live. Plenty of bands get great live tones from their Axe-FX, but for me personally, I've always gotten better results with my tube rig (currently an ENGL Invader 100-->VHT FatBottom 4x12).


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 12, 2012)

Dimarzio Ionizer for 8 strings and Gravity Storm for 6 strings. No Dimarzio love for 7 strings this year?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 12, 2012)

.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Dec 12, 2012)

Buckets. Then riff at 5:18. More Buckets.


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 13, 2012)

boom confirmation of a signature guitar 
-Brent


----------



## Matt_D_ (Dec 13, 2012)

sig confirmed!

i dont think i could ever own one, I dont think ill ever play well enough to feel comfortable playing one!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 13, 2012)

Very nice! i think i'd love the neck pickup, but i'd probably rather go for a D Activator 8 for the bridge.


----------



## Whammy (Dec 13, 2012)

I wonder if this guitar is around the M8M price range?
I hope not.
This guitar looks and sounds awesome


----------



## Malkav (Dec 13, 2012)

I know it's not necessarily something they would have done, but I remember reading that the single coil on the Herman Li Ibanez is made to be hotter so that you can lower it further and not lose output, I wonder if they would have done this with the Ionizer single? As someone who dislikes having the middle single coil getting in my way that would be pretty damn sweet and would make me seriously consider getting one seeing as I love the out of phase and tapped sounds but not the volume drop you normally get


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 13, 2012)

Malkav said:


> I know it's not necessarily something they would have done, but I remember reading that the single coil on the Herman Li Ibanez is made to be hotter so that you can lower it further and not lose output, I wonder if they would have done this with the Ionizer single? As someone who dislikes having the middle single coil getting in my way that would be pretty damn sweet and would make me seriously consider getting one seeing as I love the out of phase and tapped sounds but not the volume drop you normally get



There's a better way to do it that some pickup manufactures do. Which is: instead of just cutting the output in half when splitting coils, when you do split it engages extra winds to compensate and thus there's no perceived loss in output. Both PRS and Bare Knuckle do these and there's zero volume drop-off. I don't know if Seymour Duncan or DiMarzio does this yet, but if not I'm sure they will in the future. It's a no brainer.


----------



## Racerdeth (Dec 14, 2012)

The vid with Tosin might put a damper on everyone spaffing over H-S and H-S-S 8s, as he runs through the wiring you'll notice he doesn't have a position on the 5 way that uses the middle pickup on its own, so I'd imagine it's not designed to sound amazing on its own and it's mostly their for stratty quacking in pos 2+4.

Of course it might sound brilliant anyway!


----------



## Born4metal85 (Dec 14, 2012)

Timeline Photos | Facebook

New picture of Tosin's new RG 8 String!!! =)


----------



## Born4metal85 (Dec 14, 2012)

Is that reachable for you guys?


----------

